# New Cavapoo!



## Louise (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi all, I have got so much from this forum and learnt a lot about cockerpoos. After lots of research I decided I would be more suited to a smaller slightly less boisterous dog. I have found the most gorgeous cavapoo puppy who is coming home *tommorrow* and I'm very excited! My question is would we be welcome on your forum? I understand if we won't be but I can't find an 'I love my cavapoo forum' and you all seem soooooooooooo nice
Louise & Bailey (Although he doesn't know that's his name yet!)


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Louise

My name is Turi – I’ve been on the forum a while now. Originally I wanted a Cockapoo, then I veered towards a Cavapoo and then back to a Cockapoo! If you do a search for posts ‘to Cockapoo or to Cavapoo’ and ‘Oh dear…’ you’ll read all about my indecisiveness… and also my worries about not being able to stay on the forum! In answer to your question, of course you’ll still be welcome 

I’m so excited for you having found a Cavapoo. Have you found one that does all the health checks? On my search I became quite friendly with a lady called Jane in Devon. If you Google poundlane Cavapoos you’ll see she’s quite transparent about the health checks which I think is reassuring. And her puppies are just stunning... actually, better not look at them for too long or I'll start to change my mind AGAIN! 

Best of luck! 

Turi x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Louise!

Well personally I think you are allowed on this forum and as everyone else on here is so lovely I am sure they will say the same! 

Wow! Bailey is coming home tomorrow! You must be so excited  When you get a chance please share some photos. 

Good luck tomorrow and I look forward to hearing how you get on.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

No sorry no non cockapoos allowed.........*Only joking!*

Of course you will be allowed to stay, no one is going to tell you you can't be on this forum and cavapoos are cute beautiful poodle crosses so not too different to cockapoos anyway. Dogs are dogs and everyone on here are dog lovers ( we don't have breed snobbery)

So post away, pictures too!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is so exciting that you get your little baby tomorrow! pictures please!!
and of course it is fine that you stay!


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Check with Dave/Kendal 

I think it's fab if you join, it opens understanding and when others are pup hunting we will be able to say I love my cockapoo and cavapoo!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

You must stay! It will be really nice to see a new baby and how he changes when he grows. It will be interesting to compare characters and maybe the poodle in him will give him some cockerpoo characteristics. I wonder whether he will 'lamb leap'?


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

You must stay then you can keep my Milly company.

I forget she is a cavapoo - when I talk about my two .


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Dogs are dogs and everyone on here are dog lovers ( we don't have breed snobbery)


:iagree: We don't do breed snobbery here . Everyone is welcome here just be prepared for cockapoo obsession!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Louise & Bailey, welcome to the forum, we are a friendly bunch on here who love curly/wavy coat poos .... we would love to see pic of your Bailey ... cavapoo, cockapoo .. all cute and curly  

Enjoy the forum and enjoy your puppy day tomorrow xxx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Louise and Bailey ... you are very :welcome:

Do let us know how your puppy settles in and post photos.


----------



## Louise (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone that's so nice! I have posted a photo on the photo's wall, am not sure how to post one onto my messages, can anyone tell me please.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> You must stay then you can keep my Milly company.
> 
> I forget she is a cavapoo - when I talk about my two .


My Phoebe is an honorary Poo too


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Louise said:


> Thanks everyone that's so nice! I have posted a photo on the photo's wall, am not sure how to post one onto my messages, can anyone tell me please.


We load photos onto photobucket first ... there's a thread in "Cockapoo Pictures" part of forum which explains how to do it.


----------



## Woof1 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Cavapoo*

Hi

I would also love to get a cavapoo. Do you have any advice? Breeders? 

Kind regards,

Newbie laura


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello Louise and Bailey

I love Cavapoos and Shirley's (M&M's Mummy) Milly is one of the most adorable I have seen so Bailey will be in good company. I previously owned a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel whose nature was just like the Cockapoo we have now. Looking forward to seeing lots of photos


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Woof1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I would also love to get a cavapoo. Do you have any advice? Breeders?
> 
> ...


Hi Laura

I have just commented on your thread about Louise opening a new thread for Cavapoos so am pleased to see you have found it without my help. Good luck


----------

